# Offering dog walking and other pet services



## Bears (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi,

I have my own business offering dog walking, cat feeding, pet visits and pet sitting services. 
I cover Leigh on Sea and close surrounding locations. I have 2 years experience, and able to provide references.

For more information and pricing please visit my website - 
Home - Pet Services

Thanks

Tracy 
x


----------

